# Searching for crows



## Songdog316 (Jul 10, 2012)

just wandering if farm land is my best chance to get into alot more birds? Also, wat kind of fields should i look for? :sniper:


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Here the crows are in th ecut wheat fields, pastures and any place near water except swimming pools.

 Al


----------



## Wood Duck (Mar 22, 2002)

In northern Wisconsin they feed on grasshoppers in cut hay or oat fields in mid to late summer, then they switch to cornfield edges (standing corn) and SUNFLOWERS, they love sunflowers. Our season starts in Sept but if they are hitting the corn they are fair game with no limits!


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

If you want to find crows then you have to be in farm country. This is where you will find the bulk of them. Row crops such as corn, milo, soybeans, peanuts, mellons and pecans are the places to look.


----------

